# Cerakote refinish



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are a couple of before, and after photos of my most recent Cerakot refinish.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks great. How long does it take you to complete?


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Turn around depends on back log. Normal turn around would be no longer than two weeks.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

He did a Ruger 10/22 bull barrell rifle for me, fabulous job.. Tim is the man. thanks Tim, turned out fantastic...


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow! I remember seeing the "before" pistol at the shop. Incredible what the refinish does to older neglected pistols. Looks fantastic!


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Tim,

What kind of price was that job? I have an older Colt Woodsman that could use some TLC. Ballpark?


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

*refinish*

Tim, thanks again for a job well done,extremely pleased with color choice and finished product.


----------

